# Seeking Advice



## fatto1981 (Apr 17, 2013)

hi everyone. 

i'm new here, so please excuse me if i'm posting in the wrong place. and to be honest, i hardly know anything that matters about what i'm going to ask.

i have a small project in mind, it is a kind of a simulator, or let's say i need to cover a 450 square foot area with 3d screens and projectors. i know i need a special screen for the 3D and a special projector, however, i need to know the following:

should i use the 3DHD paint or something similar, or is it better to use actual screens (such as a 3D curved screen)?

how many projectors do i need? and what type or brand? what specs to look for?

if you recommend the paint, will it ever wear off?

i really appreciate your input on the matter, for i know almost nothing about these things and i need to finalize the requirements and costs, before actually going through with the project.

thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I would recommend using a Screen. What is the application? If wanting to retain the intellectual property aspect of your project, if you could provide an application that is similar to what you have in mind.

I highly recommend starting a thread in our Projectors Subforum as there is a wealth of information and fantastic moderators and members who are exceptionally well versed in Front Projectors and Screens.
Best,
JJ


----------



## berge (Apr 15, 2013)

:scratch: new here hi everyone...


----------

